# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  Kaspersky AV exploited easily.

## Simple10

*Teddy KGB*: It hurts doesn't it? Your hopes dashed, your dreams down the toilet. And your fate is sitting right besides you. "Gramma!"       voyamat

Version of Kaspersky in this article - 7.0 latest public build 125, product type - Internet Security.

13 unknown ssdt's by klif.sys used to create bsod.

That's the version I have. d      :Huh:  :Sad: 
8 coming soon? Will these issues be fixed?

I'm thinking of becoming a monk and taking up meditation full time. 
Maybe make a mosaic from the pieces of my laptop or use it as a bookend.  :Angry: 

Do I have to be a CompSci Phd. in order to protect my box/es?

----------


## NickGolovko

This is not a vulnerability, be sure.

It is already fixed in MP1 (7.0.0.321); for 7.0.0.125 a patch has been released many months ago. It is installed automatically via updates if you have the option to update product modules enabled.

----------


## DVi

It has been fixed in KAV 7.0 MP1

----------


## Simple10

Whooo!  :Clapping: 
Was begining to become depressed, no sleep for the weary and such.
Now I will rest a little better. Thank you Nick and DVI.

----------


## Sjoeii

> Whooo! 
> Was begining to become depressed, no sleep for the weary and such.
> Now I will rest a little better. Thank you Nick and DVI.


No reason to ghet depressed about Kaspersky.
They are always good

----------


## Simple10

What if I have a rootkit that prevents updates. Then I wouldn't have the patch would I. :Shocked:

----------


## XP user

> What if I have a rootkit that prevents updates. Then I wouldn't have the patch would I.


If you really had a rootkit, you would have other trouble on your mind, believe me. I don't think you do, but to make sure, just check:
C (or wherever your system is  installed):\WINDOWS\system32\*drivers\etc\host
*(you can open it with NotePad) If any of the kaspersky servers is there pointing to local host (127.0.0.1), then you are in trouble.

Paul

----------


## Simple10

127.0.0.1       localhost
::1             localhost
^----Is all that is there.
How would the updates be affected faced with some type of virtualization threat?
Is it a rootkit that attacks the anti-rootkit scanners preventing them from running propperly or is there something else that would create a similar response?
Isn't the purpose of a rootkit to provide invisibility for other tools so they can operate without being detected? Could one of those tools be virtualization?

You wouldn't happen to be an Ubuntu  :Evil:  user would you, Paul.

----------


## XP user

> You wouldn't happen to be an Ubuntu  user would you, Paul.


No, but with all the Vista crap I've seen, and Microsoft wanting to stop support for XP, the idea is tempting...  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## Sjoeii

> No, but with all the Vista crap I've seen, and Microsoft wanting to stop support for XP, the idea is tempting... 
> 
> Paul


O no Paul
Not you as well  :Wink:

----------

